

Dear Recode.net how in the world.... - larrys

How in the world would I know what the icons in the upper corner of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;recode.net&#x2F; are supposed to mean w&#x2F;o hovering or clicking?<p>What&#x27;s the reason for being so cryptic?<p>It&#x27;s not cool to make me think. Stop trying to reinvent for the sake of being different.
======
bobfirestone
I am really confused about what the problem is. Unless you are seeing
something different from what I am seeing. The icons are obviously email,
twitter & Facebook.

